# my mining diorama



## altterrain

Here are a few daylight pics of my mining diorama I brought up to ECLSTS.
Its a dual gauge 1/24 scale with a 42 inch ore train and a 15 inch mine tram. The mine tram ran in and out of the tunnel automatically on a 30 second cycle.




























-Brian


----------



## Boston&Maine

That looks great! Now all you need to do is turn it into a full-blown layout


----------



## canobiecrazy

Nice diorama, great detail. It looks rather easy to incorperate into a layout also.


----------



## tw001_tw

canobiecrazy said:


> Nice diorama, great detail. ........


Yes it does. Although I haven't posted till now, I've looked at these pics a few times rather carefully - it is some great work.


----------



## Cypress Hills

*Mining Diorama*

I'm a year late in my reply, I just discovered this site and your excellent work on the diorama. Well done.

What are the dimensions of the diorama? It looks about 30" x 60". 

Did you use layered extruded styrofoam?

I ask, I would love to create something similar in a small space I have.

Well done though.

Murray


----------

